# Cold Weather Bunnies with video



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

Had a short cold snap -29F warmed up into the30s and I had to go out an try to whack a rabbit. It was windy but still had fun. Video attached


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

Not seeing the video. It might be because of trying to use my ipad though.

O.S


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice shots!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice!!! Brrr ... looks cold. Excellent shooting under those conditions. To my mind, that sort of day calls for a pack of beagles and a shot gun !!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shooting!


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

wow!!! way cool dude


----------



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

Charles said:


> Very nice!!! Brrr ... looks cold. Excellent shooting under those conditions. To my mind, that sort of day calls for a pack of beagles and a shot gun !!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


The wind is the problem, If you shoot over 10 yards you can see the ball curve. Its pretty easy to get close to the rabbits because they stay within 2 hops of their den so they seem to think they are safe. If you cross that 10 yard line they bolt, so its head shoots only or they can get to their hole. The thick winter coat makes body hits ineffective. I use .451 lead balls and sometimes even headshot they get halfway in the hole.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice shooting! I wish I could see a rabbit down here.


----------



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

Send me your weather and I'll send you a breeding pair. Deal?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Its interesting to watch this, you would have no chance of walking our rabbits up like that, they would be long gone


----------



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

Thats why I only shoot the stupid ones.The dumb ones taste just as good as the smart ones plus shooting the dumb ones improves the species! Our Jack Rabbits are also hard to approach even in the snow and are probably closer to the hares you hunt. Cottontails will run like crazy in warm weather but in the winter they are fearless, even badgers have a hard time digging them out in the frozen ground. Next time I go out hunting I'll get some footage of the terrain, no trees, no brush, just snow, grass, rock piles and man made structure to hide in.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah we have to many cats where we are rabbits are few and far between here.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

great shooting~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> yeah we have to many cats where we are rabbits are few and far between here.


Feral cats the bane of all small game. I'm a cat lover though...deep fried with a little salt and pepper please. :naughty:


----------

